# I guess you can't earn that much mtn biking...



## marcski (Jun 18, 2009)

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5ifMoaUbKGuxS55TAJ11h1lZ8f4nAD98T2MCO1

WILTON, N.Y. (AP) — Former mountain biking world champion Melissa "Missy" Giove was in custody Thursday on federal drug charges after authorities said they seized more than 200 pounds of marijuana from a truck she was driving in upstate New York.
U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration officials said Wednesday that the 37-year-old Giove, of Chesapeake, Va., and 30-year-old Eric Canori of Wilton were charged Tuesday with conspiring to possess and distribute more than 100 kilograms of marijuana.
Authorities said they seized nearly 400 pounds of pot from the truck and from Canori's home outside Saratoga Springs, 25 miles north of Albany.
Giove and Canori were in the custody of U.S. Marshals pending detention hearings Thursday afternoon in Albany.
DEA spokeswoman Erin Mulvey said authorities learned of Giove and Canori's plans last weekend when Illinois State Police pulled over a woman driving a truck and trailer loaded with about 220 pounds of marijuana. Authorities completed the delivery to the Albany area, where Mulvey said Giove picked up the vehicle and trailer.
Officials said Giove then drove north and followed Canori to his home, where some of the trailer's contents were unloaded.
Giove was later arrested at nearby Saratoga Lake, authorities said. A search of Canori's home turned up more than 150 pounds of pot and more than $1 million in cash stashed in a closet and the basement, the DEA said.
It couldn't be immediately determined Thursday morning if Giove and Canori had lawyers.
Giove, nicknamed "The Missile" for her aggressive riding style, was the downhill world champion in 1994 and won World Cup season titles in '97 and '98, then captured national titles from 1999-2001. One of the sport's first mainstream female stars, she retired from downhill racing in 2003.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm sure it was for personal use...LMBFAO!!!!  

200 pounds of marijuana=3200 ounces=250,000 eighths..and my friend who once smoked pot told me you get about 5-7 joints out of 1/8th..so that's over a million joints..


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 18, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm sure it was for personal use...LMBFAO!!!!
> 
> 200 pounds of marijuana=3200 ounces=250,000 eighths..and my friend who once smoked pot told me you get about 5-7 joints out of 1/8th..so that's over a million joints..



continue that math. if she charges $40 per eighth..........  that's one spicy meatball!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 18, 2009)

*MTB: Melissa "Missy" Giove  Arrested*

I never heard of her as I don't follow the "scene" but since it's so slow here, I decided to post it up anyway.



> WILTON, N.Y. -- Former mountain biking world champion Melissa "Missy" Giove was in custody Thursday on federal drug charges after authorities said they seized more than 200 pounds of marijuana from a truck she was driving in upstate New York.
> U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration officials said Wednesday that the 37-year-old Giove, of Chesapeake, Va., and 30-year-old Eric Canori of Wilton were charged Tuesday with conspiring to possess and distribute more than 100 kilograms of marijuana.
> Authorities said they seized nearly 400 pounds of pot from the truck and from Canori's home outside Saratoga Springs, 25 miles north of Albany.
> Giove and Canori were in the custody of U.S. Marshals pending detention hearings Thursday afternoon in Albany.
> ...



Source: http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/news/story?id=4268555


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> continue that math. if she charges $40 per eighth..........  that's one spicy meatball!



I'm she's not dealing with such small amounts..around these parts it's $50-60 for the dank.  But I'm sure she's not dealing with small amounts...anyway..it sucks that weed is illegal..she'll probably go to jail for a decade+ due to mandatory minimums..


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 18, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm she's not dealing with such small amounts..around these parts it's $50-60 for the dank.  But I'm sure she's not dealing with small amounts...anyway..it sucks that weed is illegal..she'll probably go to jail for a decade+ due to mandatory minimums..



I was being modest with my price quote.  And you are right.  If she is holding that much product she isn't the person selling 1/8 and 1/4.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2009)

Imagine what a million in cash must look like...I won $3700 in a poker tournement once and it could barely bit in my pocket..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 18, 2009)

I believe that's what you call "lifetime supply"


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 18, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Imagine what a million in cash must look like...



i heard it was all singles...


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 18, 2009)

The first state that decides to re-dedicate their law-enforcement to fighting serious crime, and stops criminalizing a plant, is going to see one heck of an increase in tourism activity.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 18, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm sure it was for personal use...LMBFAO!!!!
> 
> 200 pounds of marijuana=3200 ounces=250,000 eighths..and my friend who once smoked pot told me you get about 5-7 joints out of 1/8th..so that's over a million joints..




"My friend who once smoked pot" only gets 2 doobs out of an eighth..but they are steamrollers!!


----------



## 2knees (Jun 18, 2009)

powhunter said:


> "My friend who once smoked pot" only gets 2 doobs out of an eighth..but they are steamrollers!!



How's Johnny Poach doing these days?  :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> The first state that decides to re-dedicate their law-enforcement to fighting serious crime, and stops criminalizing a plant, is going to see one heck of an increase in tourism activity.



I agree!!!  They were trying to legalize it in Nevada,,


----------



## Philpug (Jun 18, 2009)

...ear....


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 18, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I agree!!!  They were trying to legalize it in Nevada,,


http://www.salem-news.com/articles/june182009/frank_mj_laws_6-18-09.php


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 18, 2009)

2knees said:


> How's Johnny Poach doing these days?  :lol:



:lol:

POTD


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 19, 2009)

did old man snowboarder get AZ's first time out or something?  i'd have thought he'd be all over this thread, declaring everybody hippies and evil criminals of the worst sort.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> did old man snowboarder get AZ's first time out or something?  i'd have thought he'd be all over this thread, declaring everybody hippies and evil criminals of the worst sort.



yeah where did he go????  My favorite is people who say..I don't do drugs..I just drink booze, smoke cigs, drink coffee and F$ck the occasional Goat..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> yeah where did he go????  My favorite is people who say..I don't do drugs..I just drink booze, smoke cigs, drink coffee and F$ck the occasional Goat..


Hahahahahahahaha

You crack me up sometimes!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Hahahahahahahaha
> 
> You crack me up sometimes!




:beer::beer: 

Why can't hot single ladies appreciate my humor the way you do???  FWIW..marrired beezies think I'm a riot..then they go boink their boring husband..:-x


----------



## marcski (Jun 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> :beer::beer:
> 
> Why can't hot single ladies appreciate my humor the way you do???  FWIW..marrired beezies think I'm a riot..then they go boink their boring husband..:-x



I heard that about you, Steeze...on a chairlift somewhere...that you're a MILF Magnet!


----------



## WJenness (Jun 19, 2009)

I was gonna ride my mountain bike... but then I got high...

-w


----------



## mondeo (Jun 19, 2009)

I rode my mountain bike in the rain once, but I forgot my towel. I was soaked the entire way home. That's why I always say, "Don't forget to bring a towel!"


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 20, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I rode my mountain bike in the rain once, but I forgot my towel. I was soaked the entire way home. That's why I always say, "Don't forget to bring a towel!"



Yeah Towels are important..remember to towel the door if you live in a dorm or apartment complex..


----------

